#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  Top Institutions/Universities in U.S That Accept TOEFL Scores

## amos.0119

The following is the list of the top universities accepting TOEFL scores: Universities in U.S



American UniversityAndrews UniversityAdelphi UniversityBoston UniversityBrigham Young UniversityBrown universityCatholic University of AmericaClarkson UniversityClark UniversityColumbia UniversityDartmouth CollegeDuke UniversityEast Carolina UniversityFlorida Atlantic UniversityGeorge Washington UniversityGolden Gate UniversityHarvard UniversityIndiana State UniversityKent State UniversityMiami UniversityMichigan State UniversityNew York UniversityPacific UniversityPrinceton UniversityStanford UniversityTexas A&M UniversityUniversity of AlaskaUniversity of ArizonaUniversity of CaliforniaUniversity of Chicago





  Similar Threads: Top Institutions/Universities in India That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in Germany That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in France That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in Australia That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in U.K That Accept TOEFL Scores

----------

